# Ref; Pork Jerky



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 24, 2018)

So since I candidly -refuse- to pay 8 bucks a pound or more for a roast to use for jerky. <I am not kidding, I really saw Eye of Round for 8 USD a pound> I figured I might try pork jerky, I can get pretty lean loin for about the same as I do pork butt, so about 1.50-1.70 a pound depending on the store. 

I am just curious if Pork Jerky, assuming I use good ole Pink Salt 1, can be vaccum sealed and safe for a few months on end with out being frozen. I'm asking as I have friends who do conventions for fandoms, and despite one occuring near me, finnacially I can't go. <Beyond the actual admission to the convention, which isn't the bad part..you got to drop 500 or so for hotel space for the convention time>. But I want to send them jerky, as some of them go to conventions as vendors and panelists. I figured a good protein snack item ain't a bad idea...Also they see my google photo albums and hate me for the food being made.

Any one here do much pork jerky? I'm guessing at 165f for the smoker+plus that it would reach the 145f Internal temp since jerky slices are so thin. Or am I off base?


----------



## mosparky (Aug 24, 2018)

Check out Bears Step-by-steps. He has a pork loin jerky there and maybe the answers you need. Sorry, working from my phone, I'm a little limited as to what I can do.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 24, 2018)

Actually I think pork jerky would be better tasting & more tender than beef jerky.
Al


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 24, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Actually I think pork jerky would be better tasting & more tender than beef jerky.
> Al


Think so? I'm wondering if I can effectively adopt any jerky recipe I find to pork. I can't see why not. Sriracha garlic pork jerky sounds better then beef to me.


----------



## wild west (Aug 24, 2018)

I make this one all the time using pork loin. I have modified it by adding sirracha, sweet thai chili sauce, onion powder and ground ginger. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/thai-jerky.233270/ .


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> So since I candidly -refuse- to pay 8 bucks a pound or more for a roast to use for jerky. <I am not kidding, I really saw Eye of Round for 8 USD a pound> I figured I might try pork jerky, I can get pretty lean loin for about the same as I do pork butt, so about 1.50-1.70 a pound depending on the store.
> 
> I am just curious if Pork Jerky, assuming I use good ole Pink Salt 1, can be vaccum sealed and safe for a few months on end with out being frozen. I'm asking as I have friends who do conventions for fandoms, and despite one occuring near me, finnacially I can't go. <Beyond the actual admission to the convention, which isn't the bad part..you got to drop 500 or so for hotel space for the convention time>. But I want to send them jerky, as some of them go to conventions as vendors and panelists. I figured a good protein snack item ain't a bad idea...Also they see my google photo albums and hate me for the food being made.
> 
> Any one here do much pork jerky? I'm guessing at 165f for the smoker+plus that it would reach the 145f Internal temp since jerky slices are so thin. Or am I off base?




Tom,
This Stuff is the Best Jerky, and MUCH Cheaper than Beef Jerky!!!
Here you go---Everything you need to know:
Link:
*Pork Loin Jerky*

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 24, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Tom,
> This Stuff is the Best Jerky, and MUCH Cheaper than Beef Jerky!!!
> Here you go---Everything you need to know:
> Link:
> ...


I noticed the price difference right off! I'm just as always overly worried I'll do some thing wrong, and I always felt beef was 'safer'. <Then again I also have some ingrained belief venison is safer then pork and that is candidly untrue!>

Can I safetly swap pork for beef in some thing like this?

https://www.jerkyholic.com/sweet-cherry-beef-jerky/

I want to end up making a few kinds to send out <admittedly the cherry one will be just for me>


----------



## MeatSkull (Aug 24, 2018)

I make a ton of pork loin jerky and what ever meat is in the discount bin. I just finished off the last of my spiral sliced ham jerky, good stuff. Ham jerky I just use some BBQ sauce and into the dehydrator.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I noticed the price difference right off! I'm just as always overly worried I'll do some thing wrong, and I always felt beef was 'safer'. <Then again I also have some ingrained belief venison is safer then pork and that is candidly untrue!>
> 
> *Can I safetly swap pork for beef in some thing like this?*
> 
> ...




I wouldn't see why not.
Especially since I never make any Beef "Sweet" but I'm not opposed to using sweet things like "Brown Sugar" in Pork recipes. 
Sweet Pork----YES
Sweet Beef----NO!!!

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 25, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> I wouldn't see why not.
> Especially since I never make any Beef "Sweet" but I'm not opposed to using sweet things like "Brown Sugar" in Pork recipes.
> Sweet Pork----YES
> Sweet Beef----NO!!!
> ...


Then bear the next question...if a recipe has no curing salt, if I just add in the amount needed, will it be to salty ya think?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Then bear the next question...if a recipe has no curing salt, if I just add in the amount needed, will it be to salty ya think?




I would say since you only use 1 tsp of Cure #1 per 5 pounds of meat, it shouldn't affect the salt flavor.

However since you use 1 TBS of TQ per pound of meat, you would want to remove 1 TBS of salt per pound from the recipe to allow for the 1 TBS of TQ per pound you would be adding.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 25, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> I would say since you only use 1 tsp of Cure #1 per 5 pounds of meat, it shouldn't affect the salt flavor.
> 
> However since you use 1 TBS of TQ per pound of meat, you would want to remove 1 TBS of salt per pound from the recipe to allow for the 1 TBS of TQ per pound you would be adding.
> 
> Bear


I was thinking of trying this sriracha one, but it had no curing salt. I figured given jerky just sits in the brine mix for 20 hours that would be the way but I figured asking you to verify first is the way to go. I plan to do your recipe as well as one or two others. I personally have yet to see a flavour difference between TQ vs Pink Salt 1 curing!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 25, 2018)

Well I got about 13-14 pounds of pork loin at GFS, enough so that when I was done trimming the fat and all off, I had in total 11 pounds 15.6 ounces of meat I cut up for jerky. So basically, 12 pounds. So I did each batch in 4 pounds.

So the Malaysian one is Jerkyholics Recipe. Followed it exactly.

Also followed bear's exactly..

The Sriracha one? Well. I ran out of sriracha, I only got one one 12 ounce bottle of rice vinegar..but..I added some maple syrup. Course my measuring method  was try to try and pour brown sugar into a measuring cup over the mix, this lead to potentionally more brown sugar then wanted going in, and my glasses being covered in sriracha brine. But hey, I wasn't thinking.

I'm wishing I had gotten to the store sooner, but we didn't even get out there till around 7. Late start, late finish. I'm still hoping to smoke this stuff tommorrow whilst canning salsa up and then ship some off to my friend!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 26, 2018)

In order of pictures..

*Sriracha sweet maple heat 
*Bear's Pork Loin Jerky
*Malayasian style off Jerkyholic.

So I likely cut these to thick, over filled my trays etc. This really tells me I need a meat slicer..at any rate I expect to be up at 5 AM and -just- taking this off the smoker honestly.

The Sriracha one has alot more on another rack, these were just left over bits and I forgot to take a picture of the full rack. I'm a bit sad my Malaysian jerky lacks the peppered look the jerkyholic one has..but hey, first time around. I'm glad I just managed to do this and I'll improve from there!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 27, 2018)

Well what was -supposed- to be the last of the storms wasn't, I'm looking at over 24 hours of rain coming through it seems, I ended up closing the top vent of my smoker or else it'll just end up with alot of water dumping in. At this point most of the pellets were burned, and if not, not much I can do to stop the massive influx of water if I don't close the top vent.

I'm some what worried my jerky is now going to be -screwed- by this situation. I could also potentionally lose power. Darn deadlines to get things out on time I set for my self and my stubborness to meet them!


----------



## biteme7951 (Aug 27, 2018)

If you got the smoke to it already, you can finish in the oven at low temp with the door cracked open.

Barry.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2018)

If you cut them too thick, I'd call them Boneless Cured Pork Chops.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 27, 2018)

biteme7951 said:


> If you got the smoke to it already, you can finish in the oven at low temp with the door cracked open.
> 
> Barry.


Exactly what I ended up doing. It was getting so bad out I didn't want to go outside to even check things. Fortunately with the sheer amount of water around, even by 8 AM they weren't making progress beyond looking like pork chops. Now they might be a tad to dry from the time in oven <I left the sriracha in the smoker due to space> and remind me 'steak nugget' style jerky. Learning experiences and all. so no real loss. Unless my friend hates it when I mail it out.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 27, 2018)

Well they all passed taste testing, and I'm hoping they'll survive the trip by mail to my friend. I think due to my panic of 'Oh man every thing went wrong' there is every chance they got drier then I'd like. On the other hand I'm also already thinking of how to modify the Malaysian one to have more seaseme oil since I -love- that flavour.

I think you guys are a dangerous forum to know, getting me hooked on new hobbies like this!


----------



## PaxtonsPapa (Aug 28, 2018)

I don’t have any white wine, can I just use water


----------



## nanuk (Aug 29, 2018)

I have always believed, for safety, drier is always better than not dry enough.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 29, 2018)

I don't know if you can use water vs white wine. The flavour won't be the same. You can get a cheap bottle of white whine for under 10 bucks. I used one of those single serving bottles that cost 2 bucks in a dive bar.


----------

